# Can anyone recommend a good “tips and tricks” Logic x guide or book?



## Puzzlefactory (Mar 8, 2018)

Just looking for stuff that you want find in the usual “getting started” tutorials. 

Cool little shortcuts and keyboard commands and general features that are not shouted about.


----------



## kclements (Mar 8, 2018)

I’ve always found Edgar Rothermitch’s guides excellent. 

http://logicprogem.com/mobile-home.html


----------



## anp27 (Mar 8, 2018)

kclements said:


> I’ve always found Edgar Rothermitch’s guides excellent.
> 
> http://logicprogem.com/mobile-home.html



This. Specifically the Tips, Tricks and Secrets book volume 1 and 2.


----------



## Jaap (Mar 8, 2018)

You probably want to convert @Ashermusic into a pdf file


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 8, 2018)

Jaap said:


> You probably want to convert @Ashermusic into a pdf file


----------



## Leon Portelance (Mar 22, 2018)

I’m waiting for him to update it to Logic 10.4 before buying.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 29, 2018)

He is basically selling a separate book covering 10.4, so I doubt he will update the existing books. I several of Edgar's books and they have been very informative to me.


----------

